

Google Waves Goodbye To MySQL In Favor Of MariaDB - wrongc0ntinent
http://readwrite.com/2013/09/14/google-waves-goodbye-to-mysql-in-favor-of-mariadb#awesm=~on7hpqtOWbGfkC

======
wrongc0ntinent
"Revenge or no, this mass migration will definitely have a negative impact on
Oracle's open source relational database." \- Brian Proffitt

